# Track: Attessa and ABS setup questions R32 GTR



## mitch32 (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't touched or driven my R32 GTR in 3 years and it hasn't seen the track in almost 12 years minus some night track open drift sessions 3 years ago. I've been tracking a BMW e36 M3 for 2 years (GTR is in another country in storage). The e36 has the standard ABS and I actually quite like it fitted with slick tires and hawk DTC-60 its actually really good.

The reason I mention the e36 is it has ABS and my R32 has ABS deleted (e36 also has stock power numbers). The objective now is to get the r32 back on the track, the car has a big single turbo but I will be downsizing that turbo as the 737whp is too much for me. When I was tracking the r32 I do remember locking up the tyres on braking and having trouble with modulation but tyre technology has changed over the years and I'm assuming that's less of an issue today.

My question(s): 


For track (just open track day HDPE stuff) is it wise to put back the ABS on these R32 GTR's or is the ABS unit not that great in our cars?
I've heard/read there are new ways to improve the R32 GTR Attessa system, ie: preload adjustment on the TC, full-race attessa controller, updated TC clutches. Any truth to that, what is the best way to handle that topic?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Interestingly I have a full-race setup in my 700bhp R32 without ABS. For a track it's brilliant but I prefer the feel of ATTESSA on the road and therefore will be removing the full race soon if you fancy potentially taking the full setup off my hands?


----------



## mitch32 (Apr 5, 2008)

FeedTheInferno said:


> Interestingly I have a full-race setup in my 700bhp R32 without ABS. For a track it's brilliant but I prefer the feel of ATTESSA on the road and therefore will be removing the full race soon if you fancy potentially taking the full setup off my hands?


That may be an option, why do you like it for track and not for street?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

mitch32 said:


> That may be an option, why do you like it for track and not for street?


Because I run so much power I like to have a 50/50 split which is achieved by the full race. However that makes the front very very heavy when having to manoeuvre the car around smaller city streets, once you are past 30mph (which doesn't happen much in a city) the steering feel is perfect and it pulls perfectly but I think ATTESSA does a better job round town hence the move back to more of a fast road car.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I have the fullrace etspro on my car. Definitely more aggressive than ATTESA but doesn't need to be 50/50 on the road. Just turn the dial for your preference, or turn it off for rwd action/economy runs.

The factory ABS is surprisingly good on track, only three channel but with a tight rear diff that doesn't make a huge difference. It is old and pulses slow but is effective and not intrusive. The downside is that it does have some failure modes, and can leak at the hydraulic unit.

I put a Bosch M4 ABS on mine after a couple of years on track at the same time as going with the full-race etspro. Stupid money but it is the shiz.


----------

